# Se puede cambiar el amplificador de un Minicomponente???



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 18, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, lo que pasa es que tengo una dudilla:
-Tengo un tio que tiene un minicomponente, este era muy feo de esos que dicen "1000w PMPO", lo que me sorprendio es que hace unos dias que lo visite, lo tenia funcionando con 2 bafles con bocina de 12", y sonaban muy bien, le pregunte que porque sonaba tan bien y me dijo que un vecino le cambio la etapa amplificadora para que no gastara en uno nuevo.

Eso me dejo..., porque la verdad no se si se pueda hacer eso, aunque yo puedo afirmar que si porque lo vi, pero para empezar no podria ir con su vecino y decirle que como le hizo porque nisiquiera conosco por ahi.

En fin, mi duda es: como se puede hacer esto???? porque imagino que no solo es buscar la entrada de audio del mini, sino que hay que hacer conexiones extra para que la radio, ecualizadores digitales, etc sigan funcionando, no????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 18, 2011)

y si sacas la señal de entrada del IC amplificador a uno nuevo, y re conectas las salidas me parece que ya esta,
me lo hicieron en un televisor al que se le quemo el IC de audio y este no se pudo conseguir,, le instalaron un amplificadorcito mono adentro....


----------



## gerardosoen (Sep 18, 2011)

Si claro, cambias la etapa de amplificación que es un TDA, STK etc mas capacitores y resistencias y lo demás sigue siendo lo mismo. Esas etapas de las que hablas sólo hacen acondicionar la señal de salida. Saludos


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 18, 2011)

gerardosoen dijo:


> Si claro, cambias la etapa de amplificación que es un TDA, STK etc mas capacitores y resistencias y lo demás sigue siendo lo mismo. Esas etapas de las que hablas sólo hacen acondicionar la señal de salida. Saludos



 exacto, pero mas claro seria decir que las etapas que menciona estan antes del amplificador , , en el preamplificador mismo.. 
entonces queda todo incluido si que se vean afectadas por la modificacion.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, lo que pasa es que tengo una dudilla:
> -Tengo un tio que tiene un minicomponente, este era muy feo de esos que dicen "1000w PMPO", lo que me sorprendio es que hace unos dias que lo visite, lo tenia funcionando con 2 bafles con bocina de 12", y sonaban muy bien, le pregunte que porque sonaba tan bien y me dijo que un vecino le cambio la etapa amplificadora para que no gastara en uno nuevo.
> 
> Eso me dejo..., porque la verdad no se si se pueda hacer eso, aunque yo puedo afirmar que si porque lo vi, pero para empezar no podria ir con su vecino y decirle que como le hizo porque nisiquiera conosco por ahi.
> ...



Por supuesto que se puede, de echo cuando no hay posibilidad de restarurar al original, proponemo realizar uno nuevo.

Hace falta saber modelo y marca del original y al menos las tensiones de alimentación del mismo


----------



## gerardosoen (Sep 18, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> exacto, pero mas claro seria decir que las etapas que menciona estan antes del amplificador , , en el preamplificador mismo..
> entonces queda todo incluido si que se vean afectadas por la modificacion.



Si tienes razón gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 19, 2011)

ok amigos, la proxima que valla con mi tio copiare marca y modelo, pero ¿y si el amplificador es a transistores??? como se en donde esta la señal de audio, o la señal de entrada???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Eso es más fácil que quitarle caramelos a un chico o el poncho aún mamado, de la misma forma que lo harias en el caso de un CI
Te pongo un ejemplo y va apretarte los dedos con el cajona de la mesa para que no se te olvde

Ya sea con trnasitres o con un CI, lo parlante afuere tienen un conector no es asi?..... doble cajón please!!!!


Por otro lado lo mejor es trabajar con el manual de servicio de aparato o con el esquema al menos

No hace falta que copies nada, ya que hay que ver que fuente de alimetnación tenes porque eso es lo que manda, y eso seguro que en el de tu tio y el tuyo difiere, por lo tanto no te va a servir


Asi que hubica las tensiones de fuente, y es bueno prácticar con transistores ya que con ellos se aprende de verdad, con los  CI no se aprende nada de nada


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 19, 2011)

saludos compañeros

Hace tiempo (cuando empezaba con mis primeros montajes) adapte un par de estos 
http://www.electronicayservicio.com/instrumentos/her_alter/917.htm 
con resultados muy buenos, claro siempre en funcion del transformador del equipo, ya que el voltaje requerido era de +-35v y en ese tiempo la mayoria de modulares tenian fuente sencilla a 24v (para los taxxxx o los tdaxxxx en puente), lo "bueno" que esos equipos eran enormes, con el frente de plastico y los laterales y la parte trasera de aglomerado(que tiempos aquellos) asi que siempre cabia otro transformador  y un disipador "decente".

Lo unico que habia era buscar la entrada de audio del amplificador que tenia montado y enviarla a este modulo (proyecto azul, con STK4192) y asi tenias 50+50w RMS que comparado con un TDA2009 en puente,  era bastante aceptable.  

Claro como dice el compañero pandacba, con integrados no aprendes nada (y si aprendes es a soldar je je je.)

Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ya sea con trnasitres o con un CI, lo parlante afuere tienen un conector no es asi?..... doble cajón please!!!!


Ok amigo pandacba, pero con esto que me ayuda???



pandacba dijo:


> No hace falta que copies nada, ya que hay que ver que fuente de alimetnación tenes porque eso es lo que manda, y eso seguro que en el de tu tio y el tuyo difiere, por lo tanto no te va a servir


Osea que primero se deben revisar los voltajes originales de la fuente para ver que amplificador le quedaria perfecto????

PD: Mi duda sigue en: ¿como sabre donde esta la entrada de señal a los amplificadores a transistores????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> PD: Mi duda sigue en: ¿como sabre donde esta la entrada de señal a los amplificadores a transistores????
> 
> SALUDOS!!!




Sabiendo electrónica. No hay mucha vuelta.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Sabiendo electrónica....



El problema, es que no soy "experto" como tu para saberlo, me podrias acercar siquiera con algun post????
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 19, 2011)

no es que yo sepa mucho ni nada de eso 
pero minicomponentes , con amplificador a transistores. hace décadas que no veo..

de todas formas , suponiendo que tu minicomponente tiene amplificador a transistores , 
y este no funciona
podrias , con un seguidor de señal espesar desde la salida de parlantes hacia atrás , y tratar de seguir el camino de la señan , hasta donde casi seguro esta el capacitor que desacopla la parte del previo del amplificador en si ..
si tenes mucha suerte podes encontrar el manual de servicio de tu minicomponte, 
si tenes menos suerte pero mas pericia e imaginacion, podes mirando un poco darte cuenta donde este empieza ....
seguramente habra un par de transistores juntos, o a la salida de un operacional tal ves. 
de todas formas , 
minicomponente con amplificador a transistores..
decadas hace que no veo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 19, 2011)

ok amigo, gracias, ahh porcierto, yo tengo 2 minicomponentes a transistores:

-AIWA JAX-PK9
-AIWA Z-A65

SALUDOS!!!

PD: De los 2 tengo el MANUAL SERVICE


----------



## Dano (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> El problema, es que no soy "experto" como tu para saberlo, me podrias acercar siquiera con algun post????
> SALUDOS!!!



Si usa integrados como amplificadores simplemente con la hoja de datos ya sabes por donde ingresa el audio, si es a transistores debes "reversear" la etapa e investigar cada transistor hasta el diferencial de entrada (si es que tiene...)
Aca si no tenés práctica en almplificadores estás bastante frito.


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 19, 2011)

En la pagina 42 del manual de servicio de tu AIWA JAX-PK9 estan marcadas las señales, In l In R que supongo yo seran la saldia de los "controles" hacia amplificador, p
por lo menos te puede dar una idea donde buscar


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> El problema, es que no soy "experto" como tu para saberlo, me podrias acercar siquiera con algun post????
> SALUDOS!!!



Una pregunta antes de seguir adelante, los amplificadores transistorizados de los aiwas son muy buenos porque lo queres cambiar?

Postea el manual de servicio de los dos porfi


----------



## guarod (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ok amigo, gracias, ahh porcierto, yo tengo 2 minicomponentes a transistores:
> 
> -AIWA JAX-PK9
> -AIWA Z-A65
> ...



guiate por la señal de los pre-  sigue las pistas y veras que entran a la etapa amplificada....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Una pregunta antes de seguir adelante, los amplificadores transistorizados de los aiwas son muy buenos porque lo queres cambiar?



 de hecho yo no dije que hia a ambiar los amplificadores de mis aiwa, solo dije que tengo 2 estereos aiwa con transistores, lo de cambio de amplificador es por lo que escribi en el 1er post 



guarod dijo:


> guiate por la señal de los pre-  sigue las pistas y veras que entran a la etapa amplificada....



Gracias amigo, eso parece ser lo mas sencillo, pero ¿solo se toma "IN L" "IN R" "GND" y ya??? ¿se ignoras todos los pines que tiene demas?

SALUDOS!!!

PDandacba tratare de subirlos porque estan pesados


----------



## pandacba (Sep 20, 2011)

el amplificador en si solo toma del resto del equipo la entrada la alimentaciión y va a la salida, hay que ver que no sea clae h, hay toda una pequeña serie de cosas a tener en cuenta y eso depende de cada equipo pero en terminor generales  con 5 conecciones un amplificador con fuente partida es sufiiciente 7 si es clase H y tan solo 4 si es fuente simple.

En mi caso tengo años de hacer ese tipo de cosas, cuando simplemente la mayoria decia no sirve, yo los hacia andar de una forma u otra incluso a los estereos, de echo tenia varios amplificadores armados de una variada potencia entoces al que deseaba algo asi se los  hacia escuchar y de acuerdo a sus posibilidades encargaban, el que estaba a su alcance, Hice mucho este tipo de trabajo por recomendación hasta casi no dar abasto


----------



## guarod (Sep 20, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> el amplificador en si solo toma del resto del equipo la entrada la alimentaciión y va a la salida, hay que ver que no sea clae h, hay toda una pequeña serie de cosas a tener en cuenta y eso depende de cada equipo pero en terminor generales  con 5 conecciones un amplificador con fuente partida es sufiiciente 7 si es clase H y tan solo 4 si es fuente simple.
> 
> En mi caso tengo años de hacer ese tipo de cosas, cuando simplemente la mayoria decia no sirve, yo los hacia andar de una forma u otra incluso a los estereos, de echo tenia varios amplificadores armados de una variada potencia entoces al que deseaba algo asi se los  hacia escuchar y de acuerdo a sus posibilidades encargaban, el que estaba a su alcance, Hice mucho este tipo de trabajo por recomendación hasta casi no dar abasto




saludos pana mio... yo en mi taller sarbe 5 equipos panasonic, que lleban el integrado rsn44,, que ya los daban por muerto, no se encontraban, o son muy costosos,, los clientes preferian comprar equipos nuevos,,, lo que ice fue adaptarles cuatro integrados tda7294, guaooo sonaban mucho mas que con su integrado original.. los clientes los enzaltaba,,, me pagaban bien y agradesidos,,, saludos era solo un comentario,,....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 20, 2011)

ok amigos, gracias por su ayuda.



guarod dijo:


> lo que ice fue adaptarles cuatro integrados tda7294...


Y no gastaste mas de lo que hubiera costado conseguir el IC????

PD: Próximamente talvez detape el estereo de mi hermana mientras esta en el colegio  y vea que tiene como amplificador, pero ese tambien es muy antiguo, salidas para audifonos de 6.3mm, dice tambien 1000w PMPO, en fin vere si me deja repontecializarselo (y sirve que practico), claro solo sera si ella quiere, por lo mientras lo habro y lo visualiso, alvez tenga ay dentro fosiles de animales que ya se extinguieron 

SLAUDOS!!!


----------



## guarod (Sep 20, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ok amigos, gracias por su ayuda.
> 
> 
> Y no gastaste mas de lo que hubiera costado conseguir el IC????
> ...



compara: los tda7294 aqui en mi pais cuestan 28 Bs,F.
mas 3 filtricos y 3 resistensia, que es lo que se usa para que pueda sonar, 8 Bs,F,

el integrado original lo consigo en 380 Bs,F.

saludos,,,,


----------

